# Percutaneous Cystolitholapaxy



## KaylaRieken (Apr 3, 2017)

Has anyone coded one of these before? Guess I am wondering if the codes are 52317/52318 and 51040?


----------



## drewvinson23 (May 5, 2017)

Depending on the op note, I believe you are correct on this code selection.  In my office we had a similar case that we sent to the AUA coding hotline.  In our case they recommended 51525 and 52317.  In this instance the stone was actually located in a bladder diverticulum that was accessed percutaneously.

Hope this helps.

Drew Vinson CPC
NW Urology


----------



## KaylaRieken (May 8, 2017)

I actually sent my op note into the AUA coding hotline. They recommended me using CPT code 51065.


----------

